# What Came 1st



## ace (Oct 8, 2002)

What Came 1st The Martial Artist or the Fighter???


----------



## J-kid (Oct 8, 2002)

WHICH CAME FIRST THE CHICKEN THE EGG Or my cooking pan!@ 





No but really i would say a mix of both.


----------



## ace (Oct 8, 2002)




----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 8, 2002)

Fighter....


anyone can fight....even a 5 yr old....


it takes a skilled, experienced fighter to develop fighting into an art....



:asian:


----------



## J-kid (Oct 8, 2002)

Thats kind of weird how its Martial arts,  Why isnt it Martial kickasz or Martial deathstyle hehe.  Its not like you are putting on a play , Inless all you do is katas.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 8, 2002)

I watched a Tai-Chi master once.... he went thru his kata as 4 of his students attacked him...he never broke stride, never moved faster, etc... just was never there when they got there...at the end, he finished his kata, and his 4 students were on their backs...

If only I could be that good.... heh.

Would it work in a street fight?  prob. not.  he might have to change pace...but then again...I think he could. 


as to the art... and caveman can kick ***.... it takes an artist to do it with 'style!'


----------



## J-kid (Oct 8, 2002)

His students proble just fell ,  You sure his students where trying ,  I mean just throwing punchings from all sides and someone would have hit him?


----------



## ace (Oct 8, 2002)

I have to agree with Judo Kid
Sounds Fishy.

Hey Judo Kid

Everytime i punch in American Jacket Wrestling
I get Sombo.

How are they different????????


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 8, 2002)

Ya got me, but I for one aint gonna charge any experienced MAist....  I wanna be able to dance too, heh.


----------



## ace (Oct 8, 2002)

To make it in to an art 
U either have alot of time on Your hands
Or U are a good Busness man
With a Mind for Markating.


Now yes anyone can Fight
But not Everyone Can Fight Good


Trick ???
Maybe not.
Stratagey the art 
Came from the fight

Or the Butt Kicken!!!

:armed: 
Wicked Sweet


----------

